# Incresing Download Speed



## mako_123 (May 10, 2005)

Hi guys

In my hostel , we are provided Internet through LAN. I use DAP to download things and get around 5kbps speed but a friend who also uses DAP gets around 150KBps . is there any setting through which the speed can be incresed. 

Help Me Guys


----------



## android (May 10, 2005)

catch hold of ur frnd n make him do it 4 u .


----------



## wizrulz (May 10, 2005)

R u kidding, 150KBPS d/l speed. if u get the solution please do add in a tutorial in tuts section an let me know


----------



## drgrudge (May 10, 2005)

LOL! From where did he get 150kBps? He got a t3 line?


----------



## kiran_k (May 10, 2005)

may be he is using dap registerd version. there u have a ultra mode where u get good speeds but not 150KBps, may be around 20kbps, notice the difference b/w KB(kilo bytes) and  Kb(kilo bits).


----------



## yehmeriidhain (May 10, 2005)

ooh! plzz cum out of rumours ... wat is he ?? 

A son of a very very rich man with a silver spoon in his  mouth or wat  ?? 

download speed upto 150 kbps is a bit tooooooo much to speak in public .. c'mon .. ok! if its true .. than he must own some Optic fibre link just for his own comp  .

U know how much does tht cost! ... for T1 it's ard 200 bucks per metre! got tht! 

& the speed abt U r talking is way too gud.. U need to own a thicker fibre cable for tht .. something! like T3 or better than tht! 

 dunt behave


----------



## escape7 (May 10, 2005)

looks like u guys scared our friend here...lol...


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 10, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> LOL! From where did he get 150kBps? He got a t3 line?



Ooh.........T3 line if in India...........News to me............

It will take 150 years for India to reach a download speed of 150Kbps and maybe america will be at 1500GB/s


----------



## bharathbala2003 (May 10, 2005)

well guys i dunno much bout this but then how come v gettin those 8mbps and all from bsnl and other providers..


----------



## mako_123 (May 10, 2005)

Guys i am not lying, I have seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## adit_sen (May 10, 2005)

woah....ok...if u want us to believe u then do post a screenshot from his comp....waddaya say guys??


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 10, 2005)

How do you the screenshot he posts will be from his friends comp?
Anyways, since all the PC's are networked, he can easily download a file from one PC to another and DAP will show speeds in Mbps.


----------



## naveenpoddar (May 10, 2005)

If your using internet connection under the same lan then there can't be so much difference. 

one getting a regular dial up 5kBps speed and other is enjoying 30 times faster speed.


----------



## Hexus (May 10, 2005)

> How do you the screenshot he posts will be from his friends comp?
> Anyways, since all the PC's are networked, he can easily download a file from one PC to another and DAP will show speeds in Mbps.


It'd be plain foolish of someone to use DAP on Lan 



> notice the difference b/w KB(kilo bytes) and Kb(kilo bits).



Thats it!


----------



## escape7 (May 10, 2005)

man,  using unregistered version of DAP, i get a download speed 0f 15-21kbps...


----------



## mako_123 (May 11, 2005)

*hi*

*img91.echo.cx/img91/6559/untit05gb.th.jpg


Check it yourself guys.


----------



## chinmay (May 11, 2005)

dude...no difference between unregistered n registered version...i have the latter 1 and speed is same...


----------



## sujithtom (May 11, 2005)

Woah 150kbps. Mission Impossible. Heres a tip. Drag ur friend kick him and threaten him with a knief is he don't say how to do it


----------



## vysakh (May 11, 2005)

what is the overall speed of the internet connection?
1.5mbps ?


----------



## mako_123 (May 11, 2005)

We have been provided net through LAN. i dont know much about the overall speed but i know that my college spends around 5 lakhs a month on net and they have taken connection from BSNL


----------



## atool (May 11, 2005)

its incredible man !!!! all the geniuses here, what is it ????


----------



## escape7 (May 11, 2005)

I still can't believe it, its not possible, 35 kbps at max is too fast and here its 5 times more than that


----------



## pirates1323 (May 11, 2005)

Yo I am using Sify 48 KBPS..... and I was getting 180 Kb/Sec download Speed for 1 week and then it was normal...    ....at tht stage I was using Dap premium (crack)   Seriously


----------



## escape7 (May 11, 2005)

i've got a great idea, exchange your hard disks & if it dosen't work just exchange the cable through which u guys connect to the internet...


----------



## bharathbala2003 (May 11, 2005)

how will exchangin the HDD help? i mean in speed transfer? btw he said his coll spends bout 5lakhs.. so i suppose it can be a pretty gud line.. atleast a few mbps


----------



## hpotter606 (May 11, 2005)

My college is using 2 MBPS net connection. We get overall speed of 100 KBPS only and you are talking about download speed of 140 kbps??


----------



## escape7 (May 11, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> how will exchangin the HDD help? i mean in speed transfer? btw he said his coll spends bout 5lakhs.. so i suppose it can be a pretty gud line.. atleast a few mbps



well actualy ur correct there, he should interchange the cables, how? thats his problem. 150 Kbps of download is a hell of a lot dude. I download lots of stuff, i want this speed...............................


----------



## abhinav (May 11, 2005)

Well when i use to have hotwire connection i use to get a speed of 200-300kbps d/l speed Really.
As i was the only person using internet in my area(through line offcourse)

Dont Believe it Now Believe It!

I m really true.

But actually this was not the case always but somedays when network had some problem Actually they had the problem ALWAYS!!!!Cheers!!!


----------



## vysakh (May 12, 2005)

hpotter606 said:
			
		

> My college is using 2 MBPS net connection. We get overall speed of 100 KBPS only and you are talking about download speed of 140 kbps??



are you both from the same college ?


----------



## mako_123 (May 12, 2005)

Well guys, My friend finally told me .

Like we are allowed to access net in our college for a maximum of 4 hours a day. We use a software called " CYBER ROAM" to login. What we do is that after logging in the cyberroam, we start the download and when the download has started we log off, and then the speed rises. If we download while we are still logged we get a speed of 5KBps . It is a sort of hit and trial but 90% times it works. And nobody understands how this happens.

And one more help guys. This cyberroam does not allow us to access gaming sites so i am unable to download games from gamespot etc. The only site where i find games is Download.com. 

Can you just paste some latest games demos link through which i can download directly. Also suggest some good softwares.


----------



## Charley (May 12, 2005)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> Yo I am using Sify 48 KBPS..... and I was getting 180 Kb/Sec download Speed for 1 week and then it was normal...    ....at tht stage I was using Dap premium (crack)   Seriously



What causes the speed to change so much frequently. I have this dataone connection of 256kpbs & i havent got speed above 30kpbs.


----------



## chinmay (May 12, 2005)

1 of my frenz was also tellin tht he got a speed of 180kbps for a week...without dap....in ares


----------



## maximus999 (May 12, 2005)

WELL..............THIS KBps & kbps is really very confusing..........Plzz guyzzz note that before posting......Im talking about those who still dunno the difference............


----------



## whistler (May 12, 2005)

*hes true..*

dont make him afraid, hes true, i myself in delhi (india) getting 130-150 KBps normally over a KU Band Sattelite link. And get over 250-300 KBps ocassionally..
Heres my screen shot
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v396/rajuraja/Scrnsht.jpg


----------



## The Incredible (May 12, 2005)

*Re: hes true..*



			
				whistler said:
			
		

> dont make him afraid, hes true, i myself in delhi (india) getting 130-150 KBps normally over a KU Band Sattelite link. And get over 250-300 KBps ocassionally..
> Heres my screen shot
> *img.photobucket.com/albums/v396/rajuraja/Scrnsht.jpg


hey how'd u got that speed? what do u use? plzzzz tell me. also, how did u got the screenshot of ur pc.


----------



## whistler (May 13, 2005)

*Re: hes true..*



			
				The Incredible said:
			
		

> whistler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i use KU Band 256 KBps dedicated link.
my d/l manager is flashget 1.65 and
as for the screenshot, just launch ur application, do a 'printscreen' from keyboard. open mspaint.exe and choose edit->paste->save.


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 13, 2005)

*Re: hes true..*



			
				whistler said:
			
		

> i use KU Band 256 KBps dedicated link.
> my d/l manager is flashget 1.65 and
> as for the screenshot, just launch ur application, do a 'printscreen' from keyboard. open mspaint.exe and choose edit->paste->save.



Please elaborate more about KU Band. What it is and how such connections can be used in Delhi. Where are they available and related costs?


----------



## whistler (May 13, 2005)

*Ku Band*

its the next step tech in VSAT .....cant have more details on it. (but u can always do google!!)
can tell u that we have it from bharti telecom (airtel fame) in bangalore..
check their web site it might b usefull.....


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 13, 2005)

If u don't know much about it how did u got it? Do u use it at place of work or home?


----------



## whistler (May 13, 2005)

*hmm..*

at work obviously...


----------



## The Incredible (May 23, 2005)

*Re: hes true..*



			
				whistler said:
			
		

> The Incredible said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thanx a lot for that dude that's really helping. also tell me how did u posted that screenshot over there i also wanna post some screnshots. i'm in real need. plz help me. i use opera 7.21 & win 98 se. 
Also, i also wanna use that service. i live in gorakhpur, uttar pradesh. plz help in both the cases ASAP. Thanx


----------



## expertno.1 (May 23, 2005)

what are the costings for the KU band ?


----------



## hpotter606 (May 23, 2005)

vysakh said:
			
		

> hpotter606 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, we are from different colleges. BTW i said speed of connection is 100 kbps. I am not talking about download speed. I am not luckey enough to get that much speed


----------



## The Incredible (May 25, 2005)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> Well guys, My friend finally told me .
> 
> Like we are allowed to access net in our college for a maximum of 4 hours a day. We use a software called " CYBER ROAM" to login. What we do is that after logging in the cyberroam, we start the download and when the download has started we log off, and then the speed rises. If we download while we are still logged we get a speed of 5KBps . It is a sort of hit and trial but 90% times it works. And nobody understands how this happens.
> 
> ...


"hey man can u mail me the software"CYBER ROAM" or provide me a link 2 download it. Plz man, In this topic I saw some1 is getting 140KBps some1 130KBps n some1 is getting 30 - 40 KBps but man I'm getting only 4 KBps. Plz gimme the link or mail me the software. Plz :roll:


----------



## expertno.1 (May 25, 2005)

one time my dialup conencted at 14400 bps

but amazingly it was giving me 5 KB/s speed

it was night time

wow !

i was excited


----------



## Charley (May 25, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> It will take 150 years for India to reach a download speed of 150Kbps



Hmmmm...... Whats that ??


----------

